

Google buys $1 billion plot of land for new central London HQ - gebe
http://www.theverge.com/2013/1/18/3889818/google-relocates-uk-headquarters-to-kings-cross-london

======
bitcartel
Overall, a good location.

The office will be a stone's throw from St Pancras station, where you can hop
on the Eurostar and get to Paris or Brussels in a few hours.

Getting to Old Street (aka Tech City) and Shoreditch is pretty easy by bus or
tube. Same for Soho (film, media, fashion) and Covent Garden, which you could
walk to in 20-30 minutes.

There are some rough old pubs in the surrounding streets, which hopefully will
survive gentrification, as they do add a bit of character to the area.

